# Chinese Cave Gecko's



## Lee Cooper (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi, I'm after a bit of advice regarding Chinese Cave Gecko's. I've recently become the owner of 2 of them (male and female). From all the research I've done i believe these are quite rare, but regardless I've ploughed on & built them a 3ft x 2ft x 2ft viv & followed all the advice i could. They have all the necessary setup, cork bark,sphagnum moss,2 hides,fake plants,climbing equipment etc. The temp and humidity levels are set bang on & the viv is dark as they are nocturnal. But as present they don't seem to be eating. They are currently on a diet of live mealworms but they dont seem to be getting eaten. The Gecko's(Fred & Wilma) seem to have a good fat reserve in their tail but I'm worried this will diminish. Any help would be appreciated.

I'm an owner of a bearded dragon, chinese water dragon & a desert iguana but these little fella's (gecko's) have me stumped! Please Help. Thanks.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Welcome to RFUK!

I used to keep these - they are becoming much more available now. They are VERY secretive. Anything new (like a new viv) or unusual will spook them. You are not likely to see them very often except when it is totally dark. You say the viv is dark - is it dark 24/7? They do need a day / night cycle. 

Try to leave them completely undisturbed for a few weeks apart from food / watering / misting. Try some other feeders - mine used to like dubia roaches and hoppers best.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Lee Cooper said:


> Hi, I'm after a bit of advice regarding Chinese Cave Gecko's. I've recently become the owner of 2 of them (male and female). From all the research I've done i believe these are quite rare, but regardless I've ploughed on & built them a 3ft x 2ft x 2ft viv & followed all the advice i could. They have all the necessary setup, cork bark,sphagnum moss,2 hides,fake plants,climbing equipment etc. The temp and humidity levels are set bang on & the viv is dark as they are nocturnal. But as present they don't seem to be eating. They are currently on a diet of live mealworms but they dont seem to be getting eaten. The Gecko's(Fred & Wilma) seem to have a good fat reserve in their tail but I'm worried this will diminish. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> I'm an owner of a bearded dragon, chinese water dragon & a desert iguana but these little fella's (gecko's) have me stumped! Please Help. Thanks.


like been sead try dubia roaches and hoppers when i had my 3 not 1 wood eat mealworms the ones i had like hoppers best


----------



## Lee Cooper (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi Jools. Thanks for the reply. The Gecko's are in a relatively new viv (3 weeks old) They were in a 1ft x 1ft glass exoterra, but i was given the viv (wooden with glass front) as stated in my last post which stood empty for a while until i decided what i was going to house, and then i was given these little fellas out of the blue(as the previous owner had no experience with reptiles) so i had to take them on. I do have them on a day/night cycle with a strip light(not UV) and also a heat mat under one side of viv for thermal gradient, the viv is in a nice quiet place too. i will try your suggestion of the diet an hope that solves the problem, fingers crossed. I'm also having a problem with a bit of white fluffy mould in my viv although all temps an humidity are fine, is this any problem to the Gecko's? Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Lee Cooper (Feb 17, 2014)

*Geckos*

Thanks for the reply Jools. The Gecko's are in a relatively new viv(3 weeks old) I have a strip light in there (not UV) to mimic day/night scenario which is on a timer 9am-9pm. I will try the different feeders as u suggested. I'm also getting white fluffy mould in the viv on the bark and climbing logs etc, is there any way i can combat this and also will it do any harm to the little fella's? Cheers for your help!!


----------



## LTDMayhem (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi there. I bought my first Cavey from Jools around a year ago now. Didn't seem to want to eat for a good month or 2 but now regularly eats. I would say try dubias, put food into a bowl and bury the bowl into the substrate so your lil flintstones can just peer down at them. Also different species have different appetites, are your Luii's or another species?


----------



## Lil_nightmare (Feb 26, 2011)

Could try politely pming albinoxeno (tell him tash sent you) and/or Laza on here breeds them


----------

